# Does HGH work?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^^^this^^^^^

Yes or no

Thanks


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you not seen some of the guys on here? I'd say so just by some of their pics


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Its one of the most exspensive meds out there and yet loads still buy it... yes it works. :thumbup1:

But it does not do what most exspect it to do......... beware


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I personally feel its a hit or miss and a lot of the times a miss.

Not only is it faked to a big degree its not exactly great at building muscle for the price you need to be paying.

Much better off with a bottle of test and a good diet just my opinion tho


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I been using steroids for while now,and want to try something that doesn't shot down yours hpta !

In between my cycles ,6 monts or so!

If it work?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

benki11 said:


> I been using steroids for while now,and want to try something that doesn't shot down yours hpta !
> 
> In between my cycles ,6 monts or so!
> 
> If it work?


Yeah can see your point and in truth im considering this cycle im on now being the final one for me.

I cant be bothered with the hpta shutdowns and the emotional pct weeks etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What about slin and other peptides instead for cheaper and better gains


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

YES


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

I too are thinking about saving up and giving hgh a go.

The only thing that's putting me off is it take 6 months to show results (yes I know the science behind hgh).

Wolfman


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> I too are thinking about saving up and giving hgh a go.
> 
> The only thing that's putting me off is it take 6 months to show results (yes I know the science behind hgh).
> 
> Wolfman


So if you know the science why do you say it takes 6 months?

GH works very week the issue is the expectation put on it by the user, if you are still finding your feet muscle wise and want to build mass GH will not accomplish this for you but if you have a decent base (does not mean you have to be huge) then it will help in combination with other PEDs to achieve a better physique, another point to make is don't expect to put cheap Chinese crap in you then expect premium results if your reply is "some of us cannot afford pharma" then don't use GH........any ways peptides are better for the majority the reason many do not use them is because they cannot be ****d to put the time and effort in to understand them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> So if you know the science why do you say it takes 6 months?
> 
> GH works very week the issue is the expectation put on it by the user, if you are still finding your feet muscle wise and want to build mass GH will not accomplish this for you but if you have a decent base (does not mean you have to be huge) then it will help in combination with other PEDs to achieve a better physique, another point to make is don't expect to put cheap Chinese crap in you then expect premium results if your reply is "some of us cannot afford pharma" then don't use GH........any ways peptides are better for the majority the reason many do not use them is because they cannot be ****d to put the time and effort in to understand them


As l have learnt over the last few weeks.

Peptides before GH for me, less expensive, less chance of fakes and IMO more effective for people not at the stage of there physique / training to justify the cost of GH.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> So if you know the science why do you say it takes 6 months?
> 
> GH works very week the issue is the expectation put on it by the user, if you are still finding your feet muscle wise and want to build mass GH will not accomplish this for you but if you have a decent base (does not mean you have to be huge) then it will help in combination with other PEDs to achieve a better physique, another point to make is don't expect to put cheap Chinese crap in you then expect premium results if your reply is "some of us cannot afford pharma" then don't use GH........any ways peptides are better for the majority the reason many do not use them is because they cannot be ****d to put the time and effort in to understand them[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiebuilder (Nov 10, 2012)

Wolfman1388 said:


> I would like to know this as well. My basic understanding is ghrp-6 and 2 are a hormone releaser as for HGH is synthetic hormones introduced into the body. but I would love to know the actual science behind it. and happy to be corrected.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Find a copy of "the methusala factor" good read on hgh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Paul is the better man to explain all this mate, from what l gather the ones l use spike your own natural growth, l am using GHRP 2 and MOD GRF.
> 
> As l posted in my journal, l feel "bigger " fuller and harder than on gear, and having used GH for 6 months l never felt any different or none of the effects l feel currently after approx 3 weeks just on the peps.
> 
> It is complicated at first to use them so as not to blunt the effects.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im just using 1295 DAC now with rp6.....i did intend to buy the modified GRF but had a mental block and ended up getting the DAC...nevermind....not a problem.

Just going to stay on a while as im cruising on 1ml sust every 10 days until the new year.

Its hard to see how good certain things are (pept wise) when guys on heavy blasts tbh...this will be a good indicator as only cruising.

As for GH working...yes,depending on your goals...too many people jumping on the band wagon thinking this is the be all,end all when they dont get a physique of a "monster" from a few dbol.

I spent around 12 years training with AAS before i even considered GH....and as for the Chinese generics,well...dont expect anything but a small amount of fat loss at best imo..mass made on a large sale and as times going by these are getting much poorer me thinks .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> I was told this by a mate who takes hgh..he said that the HGH breaks down each muscle fibre and makes 1 fibre into 2..bit this new tissue is immature tissue and takes around 6 months to mature and show results.
> 
> What exactly are peptides,what do they do,how do they work and what s the difference between them and HGH ?
> 
> ...


Your mate is BS you, GH does not break anything in fact it helps grow new muscle cells through repairing the muscle you breakdown through training (although much more complicated than this) a recent study showed a number of athletic subjects injected 8iu M/W/F for 6 weeks and saw a 2% drop in BF and a 3kg gain in weight in just 6 weeks........they used Pharma GH and everything was nailed like diet/rest etc....



aussiebuilder said:


> I would like to know this as well. My basic understanding is ghrp-6 and 2 are a hormone releaser as for HGH is synthetic hormones introduced into the body. but I would love to know the actual science behind it. and happy to be corrected.


there is a sticky in this section posted by me that details the science behind peptides this article written by me dumbs it down to the basics for ease of understanding you can find it here Basic Peptide Info


----------



## aussiebuilder (Nov 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Your mate is BS you, GH does not break anything in fact it helps grow new muscle cells through repairing the muscle you breakdown through training (although much more complicated than this) a recent study showed a number of athletic subjects injected 8iu M/W/F for 6 weeks and saw a 2% drop in BF and a 3kg gain in weight in just 6 weeks........they used Pharma GH and everything was nailed like diet/rest etc....
> 
> there is a sticky in this section posted by me that details the science behind peptides this article written by me dumbs it down to the basics for ease of understanding you can find it here Basic Peptide Info


excellent read, it had what you need to know without all the bull**** and big words to confuse people.


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

there is a sticky in this section posted by me that details the science behind peptides this article written by me dumbs it down to the basics for ease of understanding you can find it here Basic Peptide Info


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> That sounds very interesting pal as i was looking to quit the aas and go to something else.
> 
> I dont no enough about hgh a part from they can be faked a lot and are pricey...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> As l have learnt over the last few weeks.
> 
> Peptides before GH for me, less expensive, less chance of fakes and IMO more effective for people not at the stage of there physique / training to justify the cost of GH.


This is totally all new to me so need to do my homework on these and educate myself on them.

If i thought they were good i should no enough on them by the new year and give them a blast instead of aas as im now just tired with using aas.

Do you honestly rate the peps Milky and do you get any sides from them mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> This is totally all new to me so need to do my homework on these and educate myself on them.
> 
> If i thought they were good i should no enough on them by the new year and give them a blast instead of aas as im now just tired with using aas.
> 
> Do you honestly rate the peps Milky and do you get any sides from them mate


with pep use last year i managed to reach my heaviest off season weight with only a small amount of gear for 8 weeks (535mg) and a 12 week cycle (750mg) i just used saturation dose of peptides but i nailed my diet 6 days a week then took sunday off


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> with pep use last year i managed to reach my heaviest off season weight with only a small amount of gear for 8 weeks (535mg) and a 12 week cycle (750mg) i just used saturation dose of peptides but i nailed my diet 6 days a week then took sunday off


Cheers for that mate,,im really interested in these and kinda like the idea of using GHRP-2 as have read they are better in many ways.

Like i say i really plan on educating myself before i take the plunge into them.

Very encouraging hearing this from you


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Cheers for that mate,,im really interested in these and kinda like the idea of using GHRP-2 as have read they are better in many ways.
> 
> Like i say i really plan on educating myself before i take the plunge into them.
> 
> Very encouraging hearing this from you


i too am interested in GHRP-2 as ive read up abit about them. i know its very nieeve of me but when i think of supps that need to be injected,all that comes to mind is steds..am i just being un-educated and misinformed or are peps similar as they are 'anabolic'?

Wolfman


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

.....plus i want to remain a natural bodybuilder...are peptides 'un-natural' like steds?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> This is totally all new to me so need to do my homework on these and educate myself on them.
> 
> If i thought they were good i should no enough on them by the new year and give them a blast instead of aas as im now just tired with using aas.
> 
> Do you honestly rate the peps Milky and do you get any sides from them mate


I do mate yes,

Its not the same as gear but l definatly feel different, as said previously l feel bigger, harder and leaner than l did prior to taking them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> .....plus i want to remain a natural bodybuilder...are peptides 'un-natural' like steds?


well peptides release natural GH pulse but if you want to stay natural by the pure meaning then peptides are not for you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there is a sticky in this section posted by me that details the science behind peptides this article written by me dumbs it down to the basics for ease of understanding you can find it here Basic Peptide Info


Excellent article Paul, very well explained.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Excellent article Paul, very well explained.


Great artical and put simple to understand better...

Thats me switching over to peps after this cycle


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I love growth. I've got the best look I've ever had on 10iu a day plus GHRP6. Bigger and fuller. Not cheap for a worthy dose. Ran 2-5iu before ED and didn't notice nearly as much.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Just out of interest how long can you stay on peps and is their any sides from it at all.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Just out of interest how long can you stay on peps and is their any sides from it at all.


Indefinitely, as for sides; CTS, water weight and hypo like feelings of hunger with ghrp6 and even 2 if dose too high.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

so basically,peptides are synthetic chemicals that manipulate your muscle glands to secreet more natural growth hormone levels??

i think as i have always vowed to stay natural,i will need to have a long,hard think about going over to the dark side and becoming not so natural and pure.

my new years resolution will be to get much bigger..the question is will it be with a lil pep help. lol ;b

i found some GHRP-2 10mg for £13.99 from discount peptides. http://www.discount-peptides.co.uk/CJC__GHRPS/cat843979_749819.aspx

is that the going rate for ghrp-2 or is it too cheap to be top quality? and how many IUs do you get in 10mgs?

Wolfman


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> so basically,peptides are synthetic chemicals that manipulate your muscle glands to secreet more natural growth hormone levels??


no they do nothing to the muscle cells, they release a pulse of natural GH from your pituitary gland



Wolfman1388 said:


> i think as i have always vowed to stay natural,i will need to have a long,hard think about going over to the dark side and becoming not so natural and pure.
> 
> my new years resolution will be to get much bigger..the question is will it be with a lil pep help. lol ;b


peptides will not make you MUCH bigger they do what injectable GH does you have a lot of reading to do to understand what they do



Wolfman1388 said:


> i found some GHRP-2 10mg for £13.99 from discount peptides. http://www.discount-peptides.co.uk/CJC__GHRPS/cat843979_749819.aspx
> 
> is that the going rate for ghrp-2 or is it too cheap to be top quality? and how many IUs do you get in 10mgs?


you pay for what you get, they are measured in MCG not IU's


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I find AAS to be enough for me atm i dont feel i am at that level where i need to use GH nor peptides either.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> with pep use last year i managed to reach my heaviest off season weight with only a small amount of gear for 8 weeks (535mg) and a 12 week cycle (750mg) i just used saturation dose of peptides but i nailed my diet 6 days a week then took sunday off


Do you need to use T4 whilst using peptides?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you need to use T4 whilst using peptides?


Why on earth would you need to do that?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Why on earth would you need to do that?


T4 is recommended when using HGH for optimal results. Was wondering if it's the same deal when using peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you need to use T4 whilst using peptides?


in my opinion you don't need to use T4 with GH unless you have family history of problems, to many use both T3/4 without knowing why or even if they need to just because someone on a forum said you should.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you pay for what you get


ok..in that case,where would you suggest i get top quality trusted peptides from? and just so you know,im only gunna get some if/when i decide to go onto peps in the new year at the very earliest,which gives me plenty of time to do some ''reading'' as you put it. :innocent:

Wolfman


----------



## probbifbb (Nov 3, 2012)

for me hgh didn't pay out at all.

i used 8 ie hgh for 1,5 years and it was good stuff, not chinese crap.

i may got a bit leaner but its not worth the price imo.

better spend your money on tren and insuline


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> ok..in that case,where would you suggest i get top quality trusted peptides from? and just so you know,im only gunna get some if/when i decide to go onto peps in the new year at the very earliest,which gives me plenty of time to do some ''reading'' as you put it. :innocent:
> 
> Wolfman


i don't suggest you get them from any where as you are not ready for them and you want to be natural.....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great article on the link.

Do you take still take the peps on non-training days?


----------

